# Broke-T Queens (Johnny Thompson)



## rainesridgefarm

I purchased queen cells from him this spring and we had a 80% hatch rate. the queens all looked great after mating. He does a very good job.


----------



## virginiawolf

Johnny is a good guy to deal with. He sent me 2 queens this year. Both queens arrived perfectly and the post office called and let me know they arrived. No problems. Great communication. Thank You Johnny!!!


----------



## roberto e

I purchased queens from Johnny to make splits from my hives all doing well,very good guy to deal with.


----------



## greg zechman

does broke-t have a phone# or a web address.....i would like to order some queens.....thank you...greg


----------



## buzzsaw

I am very happy with the queens ordered from Johnny this year. Plan to order more next year.


----------



## BeeCurious

greg zechman said:


> does broke-t have a phone# or a web address.....i would like to order some queens.....thank you...greg



Broke-T Apiaries - Johnny Thompson - 13340 Hwy 488 Philadelphia, MS 39350 601-656-5701 home 601-562-0701 cell - [email protected]

I have a dozen virgins scheduled to arrive in three weeks...


----------



## urbanoutlaw

I received my queens in good order despite USPS losing them on arrival (and despite Johnny having clearly printed instructions on the package).


----------



## GardenGal

Calling today! 

gg


----------

